# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] AOC lm928

## astegos

Καλησπέρα.
Η οθόνη ανάβει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και σβήνει.
Έλενγξα τους πυκνωτές στη power board και είναι μια χαρά.

Όταν προσπαθεί να ανοίξει και δείξει για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα την εικόνα από τα 11,8 volt που βγάζει η power board πεφτει στα 8,5.
Όσο είναι κλειστή ξαναδίνει 11,8.
Όταν τις αποσυνδέσω και μετρήσω μόνο την power board έχει σταθερά 11,8.

Μπορώ να ελέγξω τις λαμπες με κάποιο τρόπο?
Μου προτείνετε να ελέγξω κάτι άλλο?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Καλησπέρα.
> ι 
> ....είναι μια χαρά.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Αμφιβάλω

----------


## astegos

Τους έβγαλα όλους και τους μέτρησα με καπασιτόμετρο..
Επισημαίνω πως έχει εξωτερικό μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Όταν λες εξωτερικό μετασχηματιστή εννοείς τροφ/κό;; αν ναι δοκίμασε με άλλο.

----------


## ioannislab

Οσο για τους πυκνωτες μπορει να εχει αλλαξει η τιμη της esr (εσωτερικη σε σειρα αντισταση), εκτος κι αν εχεις esr-meter και τους μετρησες κ τους βρηκες ενταξει.
Οταν λες σβηνει εννοεις οτι μπαινει σε safe mode η απλα δεν δειχνει το φως η οθονη? Για να τσεκαρεις αν σβηνουν οι λαμπες μονο θα ριξεις δυνατο φως στην οθονη απο φακο ή πορτατιφ και θα δεις αν αχνοφαινεται κατι απο πισω οπως εικονιδια ή η επιφανεια εργασιας. Σημειωτεον οτι ο υπολογιστης πρεπει να ειναι σε λειτουργια ωστε να στελνει σημα στην οθονη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Όταν λες εξωτερικό μετασχηματιστή εννοείς τροφ/κό;; αν ναι δοκίμασε με άλλο.

----------

